# how long can i leave udon noodles out?



## Jurdoc (Mar 7, 2007)

I love udon noodles, and making soups with them, i am using udon noodles for a side-dish soup to compliment my alaskan king crab that i'm doing for some guests this weekend. i need to set the udon noodles to the side, to add to the soup at the last minute, i think, because i am doing a lot of crab with limited kitchen space and gear....so how long can i leave udon noodles out AFTER cooking them? in water? out of water?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2007)

I think they will be fine for an hour or more.  I would leave them OUT of water so they don't get soggy.


----------



## Jurdoc (Mar 7, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think they will be fine for an hour or more. I would leave them OUT of water so they don't get soggy.


 

ah, jolly good. thanks mate


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2007)

You could also under cook them a bit and keep a pot of water at a rolling boil so when you're ready for the noodles you can dip them in the water, maybe using a mesh strainer to do so, to unstick them and make them limp again.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 8, 2007)

You could even cook them, roll them with just a little oil and put them in the fridge in a plastic bag. When you steam your crab, steam the noodles and go ahead and assemble. Or if they are going in the soup, just dump them in. The tiny bit of oil will not affect anything, in my opinion.


----------

